
Ad tracking of kids using Childline. Facebook removed. YouTube not yet - marichards
https://markalanrichards.com/2019/03/17/ad-tracking-of-childline.html
======
marichards
When you explain how adtech tracking works, with examples to organisaions that
have a moral and regulatory need to protect privacy, in some of the most
sensitive situations, it is possible to get them to remove ad tech without too
much effort.

This has been a mixed success as a privacy complaint and I hope the regulator
(ICO) steps in to make sure similar organisations remove ad tracking where
there are vulnerable users.

Childline was copied in many countries, you might want to check your national
online service.

